# Is 28BH-S too much for Suburban rated at 5000 lbs



## tango (Jul 13, 2004)

What is everyone pulling their 28BH-S with?

We have a 4wd Suburban 1500 with a 350 and a 3.42 rear end. It is rated at 5000 lbs towing capacity. I want to think it will do ok with the 28BH-S.

What do you think?

Thanks!

Steve and Kristi 
Molly (Vizsla Dog) and Muffin (Pom Dog) 
Trailer: Shopping.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Steve I don't feel I could recommend that setup if your limit is 5,000# The weight of the camper alone is 4930# and that doesn't count any luggage, the camper can hold another 2,070# You will be over your limit just loading your clothes. I think you need to be looking at a trailer within the limits of your truck. Did you get the limits from your owners manual, I would verify everything before giving up as the 5,000# sounds low.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I imagine 5000# is your Gross Vehicle Weight limit (vehicle, passengers, cargo, and tongue weight). What is your Gross Combined Vehicle Weight limit (Tow vehicle and trailer)?


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

tango,
my 2 cents is 'no'.

I didn't see what year you have, and as jim and y-guy said, the 5000 seems a bit low. Plus I can't imagine a 4x4 config with only a 3.42 (usually a 3.73 or 4.10). BUT, the normal on my 04 tahoe with the 5300 is 7700 or so, but with that 3.42 it drops 1000 to 6700. The tahoe "pulls" the 28RLS we have, and it feels very stable - BUT leaves a lot to be desired in the "torque" or power area. There is only one place that my rig is happy on the road and that is 70 in 3rd (which is a bit fast for me, and pusing some other issues as well).
Still, check the numbers again - and let us know the year... I can't remember when they went from a 5.7 to a 4.8/5.3 1/2 ton combo - I think it was around 2000. The 1999 trailerlife towing guide shows a C1500 burb with the 5.7 being the only engine (other than he diesel) and its rated at 6500, but states that it requires either a 3.5/3.9/4.09/4.10:1 axle ratio for that limit...

Sorry, got way off track. It's early am and coffee is starting to kick in.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will only comment on the trailer of choice since I have a Ford.

My 2004 28BHS sticker specifications:

GVWR=7000lbs
UVW=5260lbs
45 gallon water=374lbs
14 gallons LP=60
CCC=1306 (amount of stuff you can add)

UVW is the weight the trailer came from the factory, no batteries, no propane. I have dual 6 volts, each at 62lbs. I measured my tongue weight at 750lbs the other day.

UVW + Propane + Batteries = 5450 lbs.
Plus clothes, bedding, food, dishes, utensils, pans, decorations, dog accessories.....roughly 400 to 800 lbs.

I am just under the GCWR for my truck when fully loaded. The next truck will be a 3/4 ton to give me more play in the numbers and comfort level.

I would sum up all of your numbers, you will be surprised when they all add up.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds like he/you have a 99 or earlier Burb as 99 was the last year for the 5.7 (350).

Tow rating for 99 Burb 4x2 with 3.73 = 6500#
Deduct 500# for 4x4 = 6000#
Deduct 1000# for 3.42 gear = 5000#

Sounds like too much trailer to me with those gears. You would have to change out your gears to 4.10's, and with a 4x4 that means doing it twice (front & back). Then with the loss of 500# towing capacity because of the heavier weight of the 4x4 you are probably going to be towing over your limit.

Bottom line is with the gear change it will do it, but you won't be impressed on the hills. My 4x2 does OK but I am looking forward to an upgrade in the future.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I check with a dealer. I have a 04 Denali and pull a 28RSS. I just returned from a 10 day trip thru the mountains and had no issues with pulling or power. The TT was fully load including water tank, several bikes and a family of five.

My avg fuel consumption was 25l/100km over 1700km (I think there is 3.81 l to a US gal).

I watched all my guages including the transmission temp and it never even moved from normal position.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I just got word from my dealer that my 28BH-S will arrive this Friday.

I am going to do a test pull with my '02 Chev Trailblazer (2wd with 4:10 gears and the I6) on Saturday. My hope is that if it doesn't feel too awful I will make due for the balance of the year. This is Canada so not that much season remaining!

The 2WD Trailblazer is rated for 6300lbs with my 4:10 rear end. I have calculated all the numbers and will be under both the GVWR for the truck and the GCWR for the combo (moderately). It will require packing light but, I think we can manage.

I think the biggest challenge is going to be length of TT versus my wheelbase @ 113"

I currently Tow a 26ft (total length) Aerolite without an issue.

The 28BH-S is 29' 4" total so I am adding 3' 4". Regardless I will go with the Equalizer hitch to try to counter act the added length.

I guess the bottom line is if the numbers work it should be okay. I know I will have to upgrade at some point if I ever want to go more than 2 hours from home.

I would recommend you do a test pull if you can to see how your Burb does.

Wayne


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

We weighed our 28BHS last year, packed and ready for a 4 day outing. With no fresh water or waste in the tanks, it came just over 6100 lbs.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jevi,

That is pretty much where I think my 28BHS weight is also. It is easy to vary +/-100 to 200lbs.

Simple things add up, gallon of milk 8lbs, case of beer 20lbs.

Just something more to ponder...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Case of juice boxes - 10#, case of diapers & wipes 12#


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wayne, I hope things go well. I owned a TrailerBlazer LT (not the extended) and I took a test tow with my 23' Kiwi and didn't feel safe in it. My F150 at the time was a gutless wonder, pretty much why we upgraded to the Avalanche. Please be safe, the wheelbase to camper ratio you have is pretty much over the suggested limits from all the of 'sage' advice I've ever read.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

I pull my 28BHS with a 139" wheelbase. The camper looks like one thing on paper until it is connected to your rearend and then it really takes shape as to how big it is.

I would especially drive at a much slower speed than you normally do. I kick myself for not going with the 3/4 ton truck when we were shopping.

Good luck with whatever you do, just be safe.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thanks Guys,

Believe me, I am taking your comments to heart. I will certainly not do anything that does not feel safe.

I have options .. I can trade vehicles with Brother in-law (Dodge 1 ton with Cummins .. he has borrowed my TT on occasion as well) for any weekend or longer excursions.

Also can park the TT at a KOA about an hour from our home. They will store it for free and move it to a site for us when we make a reservation.

We have been to this park twice this season and really enjoy it.

I have already been scouting AutoTrader looking for a vintage (97 to 99) Dodge, Ford or GM 3/4 Ton.

At this point we like the TT more than we like the '02 TrailBlazer. So if it has to go ... it'll go.









Safety is chief among my concerns.

Wayne


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

luv2rv said:


> At this point we like the TT more than we like the '02 TrailBlazer. So if it has to go ... it'll go.


I know what you mean


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> At this point we like the TT more than we like the '02 TrailBlazer. So if it has to go ... it'll go.


Same here, hence why we sold the TrailBlazer. Nice rig but I never did like how it felt arond a corner.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Steve, as you can see I have the same Sub. as you. The max I wanted to pull was 5000lbs. empty and that's why I went with the 25RSS and not the 28. After having the 25 for a year I am glad we went with it. I have a few mods and believe the 25 is as much as you should go with. I don't pull in mountains and if I did I would have a 3/4 ton with more engine. It works ok in the moderate hills around here in the midwest.


----------

